# Nosferatu closer, but not as close as Monarch would like



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I sent off a quick e-mail to Scott McKillop of Monarch today, asking if Nosferatu was getting close to North America yet, and, as usual, heard back pretty quickly. I could almost hear the frustration in the reply:



> Yes it sure has amazed me how bleeding long it takes to do this stuff but anyhow the boat has just left China as of this weekend. OUCH! I asked the shipper for a time guess to get to the drop ship destinations in the U.S. ie Stevens, Hobbytyme, and MMD Squadron; she gave it 30-40 days DOUBLE OUCH. Hopefully she is exaggerating. So I guess we will all be building before Halloween at least. Painful really.


So, plainly, my previous guess of early September arrival was overly optimistic. But hey, Scott's sticking with it and I appreciate it; I hope no one else loses patience. It's been a learning process for him and there are bound to be bumps in the road.

In other news, he says Jeff Yagher has finished the "Ghost of Castel-Maré" sculpture. Based on the Nosferatu experience, Scott now doubts he can make any more kits available this year, but he thinks things will go more smoothly next year.



> What I am doing now is developing several kits simultaneously to keep the flow moving at a good pace. 2008 should be an even better year.


He signed it, "Scott 'walking on egg shells at Monarch.' "


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Thanks for the update Todd.

I'm sure it's fustrating for the folks at Monarch, but getting the kit late is better than not getting it at all.

As with everyone else on this board, there's always something on my workbench to keep me occupied till ole Nossy gets here.

"Models are cool!"

Dr. P.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Now you know why the term "a slow boat to china" exists.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the update. Good things come to those who wait...Otto


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

As for me - It will be well worth the wait. Looking forward to the kits from Monarch. Todd P. - Are there any photo's of the Ghost?

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It could be worse.That it comes closer to the Halloween date seems to give the Nosferatu kit a special status at that certain time of the year.As for the other kit's sculpt ending later than expected and not being able to issue more kits this year.Well sure it might be a bit of a disappointment,but this is much better than issuing some substandard kits too fast.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I have no problem waiting. Keep up the good work, Scott!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Gerry-Lynn said:


> Are there any photo's of the Ghost?


I haven't seen anything yet, but I'm sure Scott will share them when he's ready. That's one I'm particularly excited about.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm itchin to see what the ghosty will look like!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I'm a Chicago Cub fan! I can wait a LOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG time!!!!


Wayne


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Todd P. said:


> So, plainly, my previous guess of early September arrival was overly optimistic. But hey, Scott's sticking with it and I appreciate it; I hope no one else loses patience. It's been a learning process for him and there are bound to be bumps in the road."


Well, I'm not going anywhere! You've got to expect delays especially when you're just starting up a business. Nothing ever seems to come as soon as you had hoped.

Patience Scott, it will happen and I'm sure there will be plenty of modelers ready to buy it.

Keep the faith!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm sure that we all have plenty of skeletons in the closet to build and keep us busy ....NO PROBLEMS HERE Scott! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Gerry-Lynn said:


> As for me - It will be well worth the wait.


Agreed. I'd rather have it right than have it right now. I've built enough poor-fitting styrene kits in my days to know that a well-designed kit is worth the wait.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> Agreed. I'd rather have it right than have it right now. I've built enough poor-fitting styrene kits in my days to know that a well-designed kit is worth the wait.


Or as we say in my [credit card] business, "We can explain late, it's hard to explain wrong!"

If it took another 6 months to make it right,then take the six months.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks for the update Mr P . 
hb


----------



## gruffydd (Feb 22, 1999)

I really appreciate the post, thanks a lot.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Since everything manufactured in China is being re-called
on a daily basis, will these kits make it to America? :tongue:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Of course !! But the Count will have to go back for 6 month checkups !


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

The latest update from Scott, whose e-mail oozes frustration:

Further delays with customs have held up the kits' departure from China. They are now scheduled to leave Saturday, Sept. 8. ETA to Toronto is Sept. 28.

My own PURE SPECULATION: Recent, massive recalls of merchandise made in China are causing delays. Again, that's entirely my own guess.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the update, Hopefully we'll have them in our grubby little hands before Holloween!. Thats pretty good timing really, and well worth the wait. I remember seeing the test shots at Wonderfest....incredible....Otto


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I oozed frustration once, then I waxed wroth !!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

And how did Wroth feel about that!?!? Isn't he the singer touring again with Van Halen??

Wayne

Oh yeah, I almost forgot.....not too worried about how quickly Nossy gets here, as long as he GETS here!!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, He's coming on the plague ship. So we should not be in any hurry...really...Otto


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Rebel Rocker said:


> And how did Wroth feel about that!?!? Isn't he the singer touring again with Van Halen??
> 
> Wayne
> 
> Not sure how Wroth felt but I sweated bullets later.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm...the plauge ship from China. Carrying Nossy, Chinese Flu AND Lead painted items, all for the US!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Hmmm...the plauge ship from China. Carrying Nossy, Chinese Flu AND Lead painted items, all for the US!


It's okay as long as we don't concentrate and inhale the air inside the plastic parts bags nor eat the plastic nor the dried paint.  

Then again, I'm from the old school. When I was a little know-nothing toddling kid, eating flaked off lead paint from window sills was lots better than eating potato chips!

And the reason for this was:

"Ancient Chinese secret!" :freak:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Today's update from Scott:



> According to the shipping service, Nossy is on North American soil (in customs I suspect). So far everything is going smoothly.
> 
> The Ghost is on route to China. Let's see how long it takes for this project to come together. I won't give a release date until I have seen the first test shot.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Great news! Sounds like they made the "wet" trip. Now all they have to do is survive the "dry" trip and all of us are gonna be real happy!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

hey looks like we're making progress with 'the Ghost' but whatever happened to the Space Suit kit? I realize that wasn't a-top many wish lists but Hey, it Aurora style, its a figure, and I'll take one or two.

Not to mention a 50's style space monster conversion kit waiting to happen


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, especially me at Monster Hobbies!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Jimmy B said:


> hey looks like we're making progress with 'the Ghost' but whatever happened to the Space Suit kit? I realize that wasn't a-top many wish lists but Hey, it Aurora style, its a figure, and I'll take one or two.
> 
> Not to mention a 50's style space monster conversion kit waiting to happen



I'm thinking moon diorama with two of the suits :thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> When I was a little know-nothing toddling kid, eating flaked off lead paint from window sills was lots better than eating potato chips!


 Oh my... I remember doing that, myself. Sweet flavor, as I remember it. Wait... was I just saying something?


I can't wait to see the kit.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Monarch Not............*

:tongue: GLAD THE SHIP IS CARRY MONARCH PRODUCTS AND NOT MATTEL:drunk: YUCK, LEAD PAINT .........LATER............RHINO:devil:


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

That ship must have made alot of stops along the way to take this long to get from China. Are there any new date projections for the arrival of the Nosferatu kits?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Taking three or four weeks to reach North America from China isn't uncommon. But as I said, the kits have reached North America. Scott's been great about sending me updates to pass along, so I think there's a good chance he'll let me know when the kits clear customs and are on their way to the distributors.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

very exciting ! can't wait to get this kit in my glue and paint stained hands . 
hb


----------

